# scratching ears ??????



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

ok, help.

two of my dogs, a male and a female had itchy ears, they scratch to bare spots. Their coats are great, it is just the edges and backs of their ears.

I have a friend who is having the same thing happen? We are in Utah it is winter. I have no house plants.

Thoughts please??

Vickie


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Ear mites


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Could be mites!

What are you feeding? Do the ears have an odor?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Itching is commonly allergies, like food allergies. But since it seems to be specific to the ears you could try the blue power ear wash. Its a homeopathic ear wash that helps many different ear problems. Tessa started itching her ears, and would occasionally squeal like in pain while itching deep in an ear. The vet looked and there was no infection or anything going on, after using the blue power ear wash it stopped and if I notice her start to scratch them again I'll use it for a few days. 

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue%20Power%20Ear%20Treatment.pdf


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

we have checked for mites, scrapes and all, not that.
Is the blue power ear for insidethe ear? that is what the article seemed to indicate?
no foul smell, no blood, no problems on the inside of the ears, just the tips and the backs and only on two dogs. I would think it it where an allergy issue it would be on the body also? I have had allergy dogs before. antihysemines do not seem to work.

Feeding Flint River Fish and Chips,
the coats are shiny, dark, soft and wonderful


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

hair loss on the tips of the ears then? (I see you said that originally!!







) If so, we have a few dogs on the board with this issue, though I don't remember who it is, or what it is.

With my boy, that's a sign he needs to see the chiropractor, it's a nerve thing.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

really???
does the chiropractor really help that?
do they scratch their ears?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MajicForestShepswe have checked for mites, scrapes and all, not that.
> Is the blue power ear for insidethe ear? that is what the article seemed to indicate?
> no foul smell, no blood, no problems on the inside of the ears, just the tips and the backs and only on two dogs.


Yep inside the ear. Thats where Tessa scratched, was the backs of her ears. And she would really get going at it folding the ear over awfully hard. She only squealed with one ear, I can't remember what side it was though. She would occasionally squeal slightly or whimper with that ear when I was massaging the blue power wash inside.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MajicForestShepsreally???
> does the chiropractor really help that?
> do they scratch their ears?


Yeah, with both my dogs, when they start scratching at their ears unusually, with no infection, it always means the chiro. The nerves run up from the neck area, particularly where the neck meets the skull.

Reading Lin's post, it could be mites too.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I had lots of ear scratching in my girl without any infection showing up. She had allergies. We had her tested. Most allergies are actually not to food, but many people jump at that cause it is easy to mess with. If the ear itching continues, I would consider treating for allergy.....antihistamines, EFA oils. My girls allergies became pretty bad and we did desensitization shots.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Samba.... Most allergies are actually not to food...


I wish people people would stop saying this. While there are lots of environmental allergies, and some dogs with only env. allergies, experience on this board, and every other one that I've been on, shows that lots of dogs have either allergies or sensitivities to lots of different foods.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Unless there have been recent changes in veterinary medical experience, its still true. 

Inhalant Allergies

Inhalant allergy, or atopy, is the most common kind of allergy seen in pets. The condition is similar to hay fever in people, but the symptoms are manifested in the skin rather than the respiratory system. Dogs may be allergic to tree pollen, grass pollen, weed pollen, mold spores, and house dust mites. Allergies to plant pollens are usually seasonal. Mold and house dust can create problems anytime of the year.

Symptoms: Usually the same for any of the inhalant allergens. Dogs will typically scratch, shake their head, rub their ears or muzzle, or lick their feet.

Treatment: There are several methods to treat inhalant allergies. The most common method is to give anti-inflammatories. Corticosteroids and antihistamines, if used carefully, can be a safe, effective way to treat allergies. Your veterinarian can best determine what combination and dosage should be used. Medicated Shampoos may also be used to treat allergies. Hypoallergenic shampoo is soothing and can provide temporary relief to inflamed skin.

Allergy testing is also available to determine what the pet is allergic to. Samples of possible allergy causing substances are injected under the animals skin. After a short time the area is checked for an allergic response. There is another type of allergy testing in which a blood sample is taken and submitted to a laboratory that tests for different plant and food items that may be causing your pet to itch. Once it is determined exactly what is causing the allergic reaction, the lab can develop a vaccine to desensitize your pet to those substances. Allergy testing and desensitization are a developing science and show some promise for managing allergies without depending on steroids.


comment by moderator -- the above was excerpted from here: http://www.entirelypets.com/canal.html


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I know full well what the veterinary medical books and experts say. However, experience with my own dogs, and over a decade of experience with dogs on the boards, tells me different. 

Also, can you post a link from where you excerpted that material?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am going thru this now, waiting for test results. 
I am so curious as to what Onyx's issues are related to. I think hers are environmental. It would be easier to treat if it was food related. I have done eliminations, with no luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaThair loss on the tips of the ears then? (I see you said that originally!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liesje's Nikon has some ear hair loss. I don't think his has been diagnosed.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My female scratched her ears. She scratched hair off some. She made a couple nice hematomas too. She had tattered ear edges all the time. She suffered from atopy, inhalant allergy.

If you do suspect food intolerance, a well constructed elimination diet protocol can be helpful in isolating offending proteins.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Samba, I added a link to your post above.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone
I do not think it is food intolerance, I have had a dog with that and some other major types, she was allergic to everything and gradually built up her tolerance.
My boy, Troll and the girl Myka are 3 and 3.5 years, both have beautiful coats, not scratching the sides or biting between the toes. Does not seem to be seasonal sensitive. Troll is a bit touchy on his back, get some skin ripple when I run my hand down his back. THey have the same sire and he has some allergy issues.
Guess I will try antihistamines first.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MajicForestSheps...... Troll is a bit touchy on his back, get some skin ripple when I run my hand down his back. ......


chiro?


----------

